# poo smells of vinegar



## Lisa72 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,

Not sure if you can help.

My son will be 12 weeks old this Thurs, he is on aptamil milk full time and has been for some weeks now. I have noticed that his poo smells of vinegar. Also some of his poo's can be very runny. Is this normal?

I have asked a few other people and they have never heard of poo smelling of Vinegar.

Thank you,

Lisa x x x


----------

